# Sovereign Citizens and Law Enforcement: Training video



## Rock

Good training video and something to think about.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_y-gLm9Hrw"]YouTube - Sovereign Citizens and Law Enforcement[/nomedia]

Yes, it can happen to you. Don't let it.


----------



## Hush

Have info on this, can't copy/paste adobe files so PM address and I can forward it to you.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

Ya, this video has been making the LE e-mail circuit up here...


----------



## JF192837

Hello Everyone... Interesting video. However, what do you think the ratio is of violent to non-violent sovereign citizens? This video makes them all out to be violent killers who should all be stopped. Perhaps its not an exaggeration I'm just curious.


----------



## Macop

JF192837 said:


> Hello Everyone... Interesting video. However, what do you think the ratio is of violent to non-violent sovereign citizens? This video makes them all out to be violent killers who should all be stopped. Perhaps its not an exaggeration I'm just curious.


Thats because they are.


----------



## Herrdoktor

JF192837 said:


> Hello Everyone... Interesting video. However, what do you think the ratio is of violent to non-violent sovereign citizens? This video makes them all out to be violent killers who should all be stopped. Perhaps its not an exaggeration I'm just curious.


Don't care if they are violent or not. If they want to act like an outsider they will be treated like an outsider.


----------



## Oscar8

They showed this to us in the academy.


----------



## JF192837

I was doing some reading about these people. Wikipedia refers to them as an extremist anti-government group. These must be the same people I've heard about that will not register their cars and hand write license plates and not get licenses and whatnot. Wiki says are usually tax protestors too. The southern poverty law center and the Anti-defamation league dont like them arent they like the NAACP, just out to sue people.


----------



## Big.G

JF192837 said:


> Hello Everyone... Interesting video. However, what do you think the ratio is of violent to non-violent sovereign citizens? This video makes them all out to be violent killers who should all be stopped. Perhaps its not an exaggeration I'm just curious.





JF192837 said:


> I was doing some reading about these people. Wikipedia refers to them as an extremist anti-government group. These must be the same people I've heard about that will not register their cars and hand write license plates and not get licenses and whatnot. Wiki says are usually tax protestors too. The southern poverty law center and the Anti-defamation league dont like them arent they like the NAACP, just out to sue people.


Judging from your second post, you didn't watch the video like you indicate in your first post....


----------



## JF192837

I watched the video, but thats one video from one group. I didnt really know anything about them before the video, or so I thought. I guess I've heard of them before but I didnt know they were violent. All I ever heard was that they didnt believe in SS #'s, vehicle registration, and stuff that ties you to the government through a number. I didnt realize they were out killing people. Thats why I asked if they were ALL violent. I've never seen this side of them before.


----------

